
Coronavirus credit crunch could make 2008 look like 'child's play' - vinnyglennon
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/20/coronavirus-crisis-could-lead-to-new-credit-crunch-as-companies-struggle-with-debt
======
2008guy
If you just measure the total amount of debt in the world, it’s very large
even historically. I read a great article about it by the world bank. It’s
been obvious for years that creditors are not very discerning. I think juicero
and theranos will be used as examples of how loose creditors were. Every
national bank in the world has been simultaneously engaged in pushing cheap
money for a decade. If this really is going to be the trigger for the collapse
of all the illegitimate debt out there then this is going to be very
interesting.

